# Hostias (¿muy fuerte?)



## mundosnuevos

Una pregunta para vosotros los españoles.. ¿Qué tan fuerte es la palabra "hostias!" como exclamación?  
¿Cuales son las expresiones que se usan con más frecuencia en España para expresar esta idea de frustración?


----------



## gotasdeoro

Depende. Para las personas mayores es muy fuerte, pero los jóvenes la usan mucho, y también los hombres en general. No indica frustración sino sorpresa o admiración, claro que depende del contexto.


----------



## Idiomático

Let's see what Spaniards say.  I consider it extremely offensive.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo no la he dicho nunca y tampoco me gusta que la digan, quizás sea por la edad.

Otra expresión es ¡Te voy a dar una, dos...hostias! con el sentido de que va a darle puñetazos.


----------



## gotasdeoro

Idiomático said:


> Let's see what Spaniards say.  I consider it extremely offensive.


Una cosa es lo que tú consideres (a mí también me resulta desagradable) y otra cosa es lo que hay. Y lo que yo he dicho es lo que hay, al menos en España.
Saludos.


----------



## Txiri

If you are a practicing Catholic, and the word ¨hostia¨has long-standing resonance with you, it´s likely to be terribly offensive.  The power of taboo words derives from that taboo.


----------



## gotasdeoro

Txiri said:


> If you are a practicing Catholic, and the word ¨hostia¨has long-standing resonance with you, it´s likely to be terribly offensive.  The power of taboo words derives from that taboo.


Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## The_Pinky

Por lo que yo conozco no es una palabra muy fuerte. Solo molestaría a alguien *muy sensible* o a una persona *mayor y muy religiosa*.

No la vas a usar en un ambiente formal, pero no es fuerte. De todas formas estas cosas siempre son un poco subjetivas.

Otras expresiones (niños, no useis estas expresiones):
¡Mierda!  <- La mas común
¡Coño! <- Esta vale pa' casi todo pero sorpresa o frustración son las mas habituales.
¡Joder!

Seguro que hay muchas mas


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Estoy de acuerdo con "gotasdeoro" que los jóvenes lo usan mucho. Yo no me considero mayor, ni soy católico.

Pero nunca me ha gustado decir tacos creo que nos podemos expresar sin usarlos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Como te han comentado, en España se usa bastante, y quizás por eso ya no se percibe como muy fuerte, pero hay gente a la que le molesta su uso, por las razones apuntadas.

En realidad es un intensificador, no necesariamente de frustración. Se puede decir ¡Hostias!¡Qué buena está esta comida!, pero también ¡No discutas y haz lo que te digo!¡Hostias!.

Otros ejemplos son los que te ha comentado The_Pinky. Para expresar frustración tienes todas de "Me cago en...", con las que hay que tener cuidado. Por ejemplo "Me cago en la mar (salada)", es flojita. "Me cago en todo" es más fuerte y luego hay otras muy malsonantes, porque entran en el terreno religioso normalmente, como "Me cago en Dios"  (muchísimo cuidado con ésta).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Södertjej

Txiri said:


> If you are a practicing Catholic, and the word ¨hostia¨has long-standing resonance with you, it´s likely to be terribly offensive.


I beg to differ. This is perceived here like a very American thing, but in Spain it's a common word, even if perceived as vulgar, very very few people will get offended because of its religious meaning. But more people would take offense in "me cago en Dios/la Virgen/la hostia". Keep in mind that hostia meaning car collision, punch or slap is very common.

As for the meaning that has been discussed: admiration vs frustration, it could be both. You could say that when you accidentally crush your thumb with a hammer, when you get terrible news or when you hear someone won 15 million euro. And in all cases that person choses a most unrefined word. 

Anda. Mira. Jolines. Toma ya. Madre mía. La Virgen. La madre de Dios. Venga ya. Jobar. Mecachis are acceptable options to convey the same idea. Some of them would probably not work with the crushed thumb though.

Joder. La leche and anything upwards (including the vaste variety of "me cago en...") are stronger and not advisable to use with strangers. Not just because they may be offended due to their religious belief, but because they are vulgar and not considered "just a simple informal word" in all environments (even though some people just don't get it).


----------



## gatogab

Yo he escuchado las blasfemias solo en España e Italia.


----------



## Idiomático

This is an interesting thread.  I'm not a Spaniard but have visited Spain several times in my life and have Spanish relatives and friends, young and old.  I can honestly say that I have never heard any of them use _hostia_ out of its proper religious context.  More than just offensive, I think they consider its casual use extremely lowbrow.


----------



## gatogab

Todo lo que Antpax a señalado en su post lo he escuchado en España dicho por personas de diferente nivel cultural.


----------



## Txiri

Södertjej said:


> I beg to differ. This is perceived here like a very American thing, but in Spain it's a common word, even if perceived as vulgar, very very few people will get offended because of its religious meaning.



It actually depends on who you consult.  There were at least two posters in the thread above who expressed discomfort with the use of the word.  Perhaps the random sampling of the population is not objective here, but they are anonymous, and free to express an opinion that goes against the social grain ...

I am not affected by the use of the word, and it didn't bother me the five years I lived in Madrid.  I had some friends who used to exercise their imaginations to come up with *tacos gordos* and truly I have a few in the arsenal that make "Me caguen Dios" blush.  But growing up in an English-speaking environment, _*the taboo effect in Spanish does not affect me.  *_But give me a formal situation in English, and some salacious vocabulary, and I can experience real discomfiture, if not actual discomfort.


----------



## DeBuenRollo

The_Pinky said:


> Por lo que yo conozco no es una palabra muy fuerte. Solo molestaría a alguien *muy sensible* o a una persona *mayor y muy religiosa*.





PACOALADROQUE said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con "gotasdeoro" que los jóvenes lo usan mucho. Yo no me considero mayor, ni soy católico.
> 
> Pero nunca me ha gustado decir tacos creo que nos podemos expresar sin usarlos.



En efecto, quizá dependa más simplemente de la visión que una u otra persona tenga de los "tacos", aunque sí que es verdad que muchas veces puede coincidir el desagrado por los "tacos" con ser una persona (no _mayor_, sino) _en edad madura _(porque sí que es cierto que los más jóvenes suelen usar un lenguaje más vulgar y con más "tacos" en señal de rebeldía, actitud que más adelante, con la madurez, generalmente, deja de hacerse o, al menos, se suaviza) o con ser una persona religiosa (aunque en este segundo caso, como apuntaba Södertjej, la gran mayoría no se ofenderán por el simple uso de la palabra "hostias" (puede que las personas muy muy religiosas sí lo hagan), sino más bien por las expresiones tipo "_me cago_ en la hostia", que no sólo usa la palabra "hostia", sino que es una blasfemia, en cuanto a que "hostia" es un símbolo sagrado).


Idiomático said:


> This is an interesting thread. I'm not a Spaniard but have visited Spain several times in my life and have Spanish relatives and friends, young and old. I can honestly say that I have never heard any of them use _hostia_ out of its proper religious context.  More than just offensive, I think they consider its casual use extremely lowbrow.


As a Spanish native, I have never had the impression that this word is lowbrow; it's a vulgar word, more than colloquial, but anyone could use it in any moment... Maybe young people use it more often, because people in their mature age often stop using slang and swear words, but even when it's a swear word, it's not specially offensive or bad-seen, specially between young people... It's used very usually... Maybe it's just that the young people you meet in Spain are people who just don't like to use swear words, that also exists.


----------



## duran3d

The_Pinky said:


> Por lo que yo conozco no es una palabra muy fuerte. Solo molestaría a alguien *muy sensible* o a una persona *mayor y muy religiosa*.


Solo quería comentar, como leve aportación a este hilo, que no me parece necesario ser una persona mayor ni especialmente religiosa para considerar el "¡hostias!" como expresión malsonante (al menos yo no soy ninguna de las dos cosas). Una vez que una expresión entra en la categoría de "tacos" o "palabrotas", no importa demasiado cual sea su origen.

Otra cosa es que sea muy utilizada entre los jóvenes varones de clase media y baja. Pero también lo son todos los demás tacos, sin importar que tengan o no un origen blasfemo. Su origen religioso es casi lo de menos.

En cuanto a la dureza o malsonancia de esta expresión, yo la calificaría de tipo "medio" (si es que es posible establecer una clasificación de ese tipo).


----------



## gatogab

> Pero también lo son todos los demás tacos, sin importar que tengan o no un origen blasfemo. Su origen religioso es casi lo de menos.


 
Es su origen religioso que hace de esas palabras una blasfemia.
Si la palabra  '_hostia'_ no tuviera la connotación religiosa, pues no estaríamos discutiendo si es muy fuerte o no es muy fuerte. sería una palabra como otra. Seguramnete no la usaríamos como "taco"...Sonaría sin sentido.
Prueben a decir "¡Plazaaa, que dolor!!!, si se han dado un martillazo en el pulgar.
No tiene ni gracia ni sentido.
¡Hostiaaa, que dolor!!!, si que tiene sentido.
Entre "plaza" y "hostia" hay un cambio de mundo.


----------



## DeBuenRollo

duran3d said:


> ...muy utilizada entre los jóvenes varones de clase media y baja


Yo diría "entre jóvenes (no sólo varones, ni mucho menos) de cualquier clase social" (¿ahora la gente de clase alta no dice "hostias"? Bueno, quizá aquí sí que es verdad que las mujeres menos, pero los hombres de clase alta sí que lo dicen).


----------



## DeBuenRollo

duran3d said:


> que no me parece necesario ser una persona mayor ni especialmente religiosa para considerar el "¡hostias!" como expresión *malsonante *(al menos yo no soy ninguna de las dos cosas). Una vez que una expresión entra en la categoría de "tacos" o "palabrotas", no importa demasiado cual sea su origen.





gatogab said:


> Es su origen religioso que hace de esas palabras una *blasfemia*.


Es que aquí hay una confusión de conceptos: las palabras _malsonantes _(o sea, los "tacos" o "palabrotas"), son vulgares pero, normalmente, no ofenden a nadie; quizás a personas muy sensibles con su uso, pero no todos son _blasfemias_, como el uso de la palabra "hostias", que para personas muy religiosas, y dependiendo de en qué expresión (ya hemos dicho que "me cago en la hostia", por ejemplo, es más fuerte), puede ofender a las personas religiosas. Es decir, que la palabra "hostias" es, _además _de un "taco", una blasfemia.




gatogab said:


> Si la palabra  '_hostia'_ no tuviera la connotación religiosa, pues no estaríamos discutiendo si es muy fuerte o no es muy fuerte. sería una palabra como otra. Seguramente no la usaríamos como "taco"...Sonaría sin sentido.


Esto, sin embargo, no acaba de ser verdad... El significado religioso de la palabra "hostias" es el que hace de este "taco" una _blasfemia_, pero eso no significa que, si no tuviera significado religioso, no sería un "taco": lo que no sería, es una _blasfemia_. No todos los "tacos", ni mucho menos, tienen connotación religiosa; es más, la mayoría son referidos al sexo: "joder", "coño", etc. Si discutimos si es o no es muy fuerte, es porque la connotación religiosa de la palabra "hostias" puede ofender al sector religioso de la población, por lo que hay que tener especial cuidado con su uso. Aunque los "tacos" que no tienen significado religioso pueden, potencialmente, ofender a cualquiera, porque hay gente que ve su uso como algo muy ofensivo, nadie puede tomárselos como algo personal (si dices "coño", "joder", etc, nadie puede tomárselo como un ataque personal), pero si dices "me cago en la hostia" delante de una persona religiosa, puede ofenderse bastante.


----------



## Valtiel

mundosnuevos said:


> Una pregunta para vosotros*,* los españoles... ¿*Qué tan* Cómo de fuerte es la palabra "*¡*Hostias!" como exclamación?
> ¿Cuáles son las expresiones que se usan con más frecuencia en España para expresar esta idea de frustración?




Expresiones equivalentes que se oyen bastante son: _joder_, _mierda_, _me cago en..._ (se colocar cualquier cosa aquí), etcétera. _Hostia_ (u _hostias_) no es demasiado fuerte comparada con otras; aunque, si eres creyente, puede que sí lo sea bastante. Siempre hay que tener cuidado con las palabras que pueden ser malsonantes; pero mucho más cuidado aún hay que tener con los eufemismos innecesarios...

Saludos.


----------



## Seymour M

¿Osea, fue antes el huevo o la gallina? ¿La blasfemia o el taco? 

Pues en este último caso, estoy con gatogab. Diría que el uso del término "hostia" era en principio una blasfemia que con el paso del tiempo perdió valor, se suavizó y paso a ser un "taco" mas, y a englobar otros significados no especialmente irritantes a no ser que el oyente fuera religioso y pudiera sentirse ofendido por ese valor inicial que aún arrastra la palabra.


----------



## gatogab

Valtiel said:


> _Hostia_ u _hostias_ no es demasiado fuerte comparada con otras; aunque, si eres creyente, puede que sí lo sea bastante.
> Saludos.


Me cago en tu madre tampoco es fuerte si uno es huerfano.


----------



## Södertjej

Txiri said:


> But give me a formal situation in English, and some salacious vocabulary, and I can experience real discomfiture, if not actual discomfort.


Hostia is not the kind of word you'd ever use in a formal situation. Except if you actually mean host, of course.



DeBuenRollo said:


> As a Spanish native, I have never had the impression that this word is lowbrow; it's a vulgar word, more than colloquial, but anyone could use it in any moment...


I agree. It's more vulgar than lowbrow. And nowadays _almost _anyone might use, especially if under 50 or so (I can't imagine a 60 year old lady using it). Personally I don't use it, I think it sounds kind of too harsh, but I think there are worse things you can say so I don't react if someone uses it in a colloquial environment, either on real life or in a film. Well, I must say I have ocasionally used it meaning "car crash", preferably its augmentative form: "hostión".


gatogab said:


> Me cago en tu madre tampoco es fuerte si uno es huerfano.


Yo diría que es peor, es como echar sal en la herida.

Lo que quiero decir es que sin dudar que en su día alguien fuera acusado por la Inquisición si se le ocurriera decir "hostias", en la actualidad no tiene esa carga de blasfemia que nadie duda que pudo tener en su origen. ¿Alguien piensa en la Sagrada Forma cuando oye "no sabes qué hostia se ha dado Pepe con el coche"? No. La palabra ha seguido evolucionando hasta tener un significado propio. Sigue siendo malsonante, por lo tanto inapropiado fuera de entornos cercanos y contextos muy informales, pero no se trata ya de un ataque a la religión. Cuando hoy en día se dice que Pepe es un cabrón o que Pepa es una puta no se quiere decir que Pepe consiente que su mujer se acueste con otro, sino que es una malísima persona, ni que Pepa venda su cuerpo, sino que es igual de mala persona que Pepe. Hasta los tacos evolucionan en su significado y las blasfemias también.


----------



## DeBuenRollo

Södertjej said:


> ...pero no se trata ya de un ataque a la religión.


En sus versiones más fuertes, y sólo en éstas, yo creo que sí: "me cago en la hostia", "hostia p.ta", "me cago en la hostia p.ta" (rizando el rizo)


----------



## LUCKYMAN

Dejando aparte las consideraciones religiosas, esta palabra se dice muchas veces sin ningún sentido especial. Sólo es una interjección. Lo que es cierto es que NUNCA hay que decirla frente a desconocidos. Si no conoces a quién tienes delante y quieres causar buena impresión no hay que emplerarla en ningún caso. En la mayoría de ocasiones esta palabra pertenece al lenguaje VULGAR. Sólo puede emplearse en un contexto muy coloquial y entre amigos o buenos conocidos, y sin abusar. Hace poco me encontré con un amigo y su novia. Yo iba con mi mujer y mi hija de 8 años de edad. Mi amigo me presento a su novia, a la que ni yo ni mi mujer conocíamos. Es decir, era la primera vez que hablábamos con ella. Pues bien, nos fuimos a tomar un café y en una hora aproximadamente la chica dijo unos 10 ó 15 hostias. Más tarde, cuando mi mujer y yo estábamos a solas, comentamos que nos había parecido de muy mal gusto y vulgar el empleo de esa palabra delante de mi hija pequeña. Incluso delante de nosotros por ser la primera vez que nos veíamos.
Espero que esta anécdota haya aclarado cuál es nuestro sentir ante el empleo de esa palabra.


----------



## duran3d

Södertjej said:


> Lo que quiero decir es que sin dudar que en su día alguien fuera acusado por la Inquisición si se le ocurriera decir "hostias", en la actualidad no tiene esa carga de blasfemia que nadie duda que pudo tener en su origen. ¿Alguien piensa en la Sagrada Forma cuando oye "no sabes qué hostia se ha dado Pepe con el coche"? No. La palabra ha seguido evolucionando hasta tener un significado propio. Sigue siendo malsonante, por lo tanto inapropiado fuera de entornos cercanos y contextos muy informales, pero no se trata ya de un ataque a la religión. Cuando hoy en día se dice que Pepe es un cabrón o que Pepa es una puta no se quiere decir que Pepe consiente que su mujer se acueste con otro, sino que es una malísima persona, ni que Pepa venda su cuerpo, sino que es igual de mala persona que Pepe. Hasta los tacos evolucionan en su significado y las blasfemias también.


Totalmente de acuerdo.



gatogab said:


> Me cago en tu madre tampoco es fuerte si uno es huerfano.


Precisamente es justo revés. Esa expresión sigue siendo un insulto (que naturalmente no se dirije en realidad a la madre, sino al sujeto en cuestión) aunque uno sea huérfano, lo cual demuestra que, en cuestión de palabrotas, su significado literal suele ser lo de menos. Mierda, caca y popó significan exactamente lo mismo, pero el primero suena peor que los otros porque pertenece a la categoría de tacos malsonantes, independientemente de su significado.


----------



## SydLexia

As Luckyman's post suggests, this discussion will get nowhere if we do not consider the socio-linguistic issues surrounding swearing.

Swearing is used: a) To claim membership of a group; b) to insult and offend; c) to demonstrate, consciously or unconsciously, that one has no regard for the conventions of 'polite conversation'; d) privately, to express surprise, discharge tension, or alleviate pain. All these basic categories may then interact with each other.

In Luckyman's case the woman failed on a) and c) 'not in front of the children'.

Category a) is particularly tricky as not only is, for example, a young person claiming membership of an older person's group of intimates, but he/she is also suggesting that the older person is part of a group that habitually swears - a supposition that the older person may feel is insulting.

Category a) can also cause problems for 'newcomers' (and learners of foreign languages) as they are implicitly claiming membership of (native-speaker) groups who may feel that it is their prerogative to decide on the level of acceptance they wish to offer to the 'newcomer' - and in situations where (especially in the case of foreign learners) the newcomer may not understand the complexities of local social groupings.

d) may cause a problem if you hit your thumb with a hammer in the presence of (people who consider themselves to be) 'important' clients - it implicitly asks the question "Who's the boss?" which is a question best not asked in many such situations.

Conclusion: Using words like "hostias" is an important part of learning to speak many languages (esp. Spanish?) but only when you have built up/integrated yourself into a social group where such language is accepted and used to confirm membership of the group. "Hostias" itself is usable in more restricted groups that "mierda" and so could be said to be 'stronger'.

Edited: Regarding 'swearing bombshells': I can't tell you my most favourite Spanish one because it is not, let's say, family-friendly.

syd


----------



## Masood

Teniendo en cuenta las traducciones de _hostias _en el diccionario de casa (_Can I refer to the WR dictionary in this way ('de casa')?_) no me parece una palabra _tan _fuerte cuando se usa como palabrota.

¿Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Södertjej

I'd say "de la casa". 

As it's been said, there are worse things you can say, but it's certainly far from "caramba". 

And I think SydLexia should tell us what his/her brother said.


----------



## Masood

Södertjej said:


> I'd say "de la casa".


Thanks for the 'de la casa' correction.


----------



## ACQM

Bueno, creo que en España somos, *en general*, muy "palabroteros", mucho más que los hispanoamericanos. Lo somos tambien con las palabrotas blasfemas nos cagamos en Dios, en la madre de Dios, en San Pedro y en la hostia consagrada. Aunque es algo muy vulgar y malsonante y es una blasfemia, lo cierto es que su uso es muy frecuente comparado con tacos blasfemos en Inglaterra, por ejemplo, donde el sólo uso de la palabra "hell" se considera blasfemo.

Yo no soy católica (aunque si de tradición católica) por lo que no puedo hablar de "ofensa", creo que mucha gente que usa palabras como "hostia" se sienten muy católicos y no son muy conscientes de blasfemar al decirla, es como si a fuerza de usarlas las palabrotas perdieran su sentido. Pero claro, no todos los españoles usamos tacos constantemente y menos en contextos formales o delante de niños, sólo que son mucho más frecuentes que en la majoría de países, aunque tambien hay que decir que las blasfemias tipo "hostia" suenan peor o más ofensivas en personas estranjeras (porque a ellos no les sale "natural o espontaniamente) , especialmente en las que no son católicas.


----------



## artemisa1972

Tengo un profesor español que en vez de Hostias dice Ostras... ¿será para disimular?


----------



## Södertjej

artemisa1972 said:


> Tengo un profesor español que en vez de Hostias dice Ostras... ¿será para disimular?


Sí, ostras es una versión suavizada y no resulta tan malsonante. Igual que "mecachis en la mar" en lugar de "me cago en la mar". Si se dicen cosas más fuertes, normalmente no se molestan en suavizar con mecachis.


----------



## Txiri

Södertjej said:


> Hostia is not the kind of word you'd ever use in a formal situation. Except if you actually mean host, of course.
> 
> ... nowadays _almost _anyone might use, especially if under 50 or so (I can't imagine a 60 year old lady using it)



I'm not sure if you actually have an idea of how long the expression has been around.  I'm not 60 years old, but I can't imagine what would stop me personally from using the phrase once I get there ...

... I didn't say 'hostias' would be used in a formal situation.  Maybe I need to explain my thoughts.

I don't particularly shun _palabras malsonantes_, quite a few slip out.  However, very few (no matter the language) have any kind of shock value for ME.  I can remember, though, a very very long time ago, when I first heard my mother use the word "shit" and it didn't sound good coming from her.  A lot of antiquated cultural attitudes may be attendant upon that fact, including the issue that she was not in the habit of using cuss words at all-- at least, not in front of her children.

Several posters who indicate they are from Spain have said the use of 'hostias' as an expletive bothers them.  It's not for me to say.  If it bothers them, it bothers them, ya está.  

I don´t think there are_ taco_ expressions in Peninsular Spanish that bother me at all.  My friends then were mostly maybe 5 years younger than I was, and all very much letting loose with swear words right and left.  There was an undefined certain joy in using and hearing such expressions.

This is a significant factor, I think ... that goes toward explaining the fact that these expressions have no shock value for me.  But we can´t discount the fact that if you spend your formative years speaking one language, and then begin acquiring another one, the learned shock value of the taboo word does not transfer.  We can teach and be taught, that word or expression is not used in x and y circumstances.  But we have somehow missed out on the gut entrenchment of the shock value.  Now, maybe you have to be about four years old to experience the scariness of having an adult take your hand and say, ¨We don´t say words like xxx.¨ Maybe that is how the shock value of the taboo word takes hold.  This is conjecture.


----------



## ACQM

artemisa1972 said:


> Tengo un profesor español que en vez de Hostias dice Ostras... ¿será para disimular?



Sí, se usa mucho y "estar hasta el moño" por "estar hasta el c..." y "tocar las narices" por "tocar las pelotas"


----------



## Södertjej

Txiri said:


> I'm not sure if you actually have an idea of how long the expression has been around.  I'm not 60 years old, but I can't imagine what would stop me personally from using the phrase once I get there ...


Sorry I don't quite follow you. It was mentioned by Debuenrollo and Duran3D that it's often used by younger people, and I agree, but even though it is also agreed elderly people don't swear as much (which doesn't mean the word didn't exist when they were young, only that they swear a lot less than younger people), of course many of them do. Yet I find it hard to imagine an elderly lady using this specific word while an old man using it won't be so hard to find.  And that has nothing to do with you using it or not and your age.

Yes some Spanish native speakers have expressed their discomfort with that word, but some of us have stressed how it's lost a good part of its religious implications to become simply a rude word and the fact that there are more offensive words that do focus on the religious. 

I don't say "hostia" (except for the car crash thing), I don't really like the word (I normally swear in Swedish so that no one will understand), but I don't think it's scandalous when someone does, even if I find it very bad taste if used in an inappropriate context, or just vulgar in some cases, yet  that has nothing to do with religion, but with the vulgarity of the word itself, just like many others I don't use or like.


----------



## jaimito

I went to Spain the first time in July 1976. _Hostia _was the first new word I learned, and when I asked about it, the young man explained, "es un taco" When I was still befuddled he added "un juramento". 

I don't think it carries much shock any more; consider how much it was bandied about during the World Cup celebrations in front of millions of people, Pepe Reina grabbed the microphone and famously said, "“_¡os quiero la hostia!_"

I wouldn't use it when meeting the girlfriends' parents, but one hears it in the street all the time.


----------



## chamyto

jaimito said:


> I went to Spain the first time in July 1976. _Hostia _was the first new word I learned, and when I asked about it, the young man explained, "es un taco" When I was still befuddled he added "un juramento".
> 
> I don't think it carries much shock any more; consider how much it was bandied about during the World Cup celebrations in front of millions of people, Pepe Reina grabbed the microphone and famously said, "“_¡os quiero la hostia!_"
> 
> I wouldn't use it when meeting the girlfriends' parents, but one hears it in the street all the time.


 
Here it´s not offensive , it´s used in an emphatic way . ( hostia =  very much )


----------

